# Dear Abby



## wasabi (Feb 9, 2005)

Dear Abby:

 My husband is a liar and a cheat.  He has cheated on me from the
 beginning, and when I confront him, he denies everything.  What's
 worse, everyone knows he cheats on me.  It is so humiliating.  Also,
 since he lost his job four years ago, he hasn't even looked for a new
 one.  All he does is buy cigars and cruise around and ******** with
 his pals, while I have to work to pay the bills.  Since our daughter
 graduated from college he doesn't even pretend to like me and hints
 that I am a lesbian.  What should I do?

> Signed,  Clueless



> Dear Clueless:

 Grow up and dump him.  For Pete's sake, you don't need him anymore --
You're a United States Senator from New York.......act like it!


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks , Wasabi, that's very funny.


----------



## middie (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## crewsk (Feb 9, 2005)

ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 9, 2005)

no comment


----------

